# Maruishi RX-7??? Starter bike???



## Derek4Real (Aug 4, 2005)

Anyone ever here of a Japanese road bike called a Maruishi RX-7? I think this might make a good cheep starter bike that I could trash. Could be a steal for under $200??

***Bike Specifications*** 
Brand:	Maruishi 
Model:	RX-7 
Type:	Road racer 
Year:	1993 
Frame size: height	64 cm center to top 
length of top bar cntr-cntr 63 cm from cntr to center long. 
Stand-Over height: 34.5 inches tall ( inseam) 
Cranks: 175mm 
Drop outs Horizontal 
Rear Drop out spacing 128 mm 
Stand-Over height: 34.5inches tall 
Frame Material: EXO CR-MO Steel quadruple butted 
Frame Construction: Steel 
Manufacturing origin: Japan 
Fork Material: Steel 
Head Set 1 inch Alloy 
Brake type: Calliper 
Shifter type: 12 indexed shifters 
Number of speeds: 12 speed 
Components: Shimano 105 
Tire Size: 700c Araya Presta tires 
Wheels Quick Release: both QR 
Color/Frame: Champagne 
Seat Post 2 piece alloy 
pedals Shimano 105 metal pedals 
Saddle Vetta black leather 

Any opinions???


----------



## Derek4Real (Aug 4, 2005)

Ahhh it sold... grrrr someone delete this post... thanks


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Jul 30, 2004)

I saw that bike! It looked brand-new!

I almost bought it as it WAS a good deal. 

If you're interested, I have a 63cm Raleigh Grand Prix with similar components that I might be willing to part with. I hafta think about it...you know...hard to let things go sometimes...LOL


----------



## Derek4Real (Aug 4, 2005)

Just let me know the specs and $ and what you might think it will cost for shipping... thanks for looking out...


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Jul 30, 2004)

*my big mouth...*

Derek4real...

I picked up the Raleigh on eBay a few months ago for my nephew as payment for painting my front porch...he never finished the porch, so he never got the bike. The day after my last post, he calls up and wants to finish/pick up the bike...so there it is...sorry, dude.

I'll keep my eyes peeled for you... how 'bout this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7176357086&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
.
bob~


----------

